# Truss bridge & Hawthorne motobike finds



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 8, 2011)

Here are a couple of my latest finds.  The Iver Johnson came from a small town in Kansas, and the Hawthorne from a small town in MO.  Both are pretty rough and seem to have quite a few incorrect parts.  The Iver Johnson I'm guessing is teens to early 20's and seems to be the small frame version. The bars, stem, and tires/wheels don't look  correct in my opinion.  The Hawthorne I'm guessing to be 32 - 33 era, first of the balloon tire bikes but not positive.  The bars, stem, fork, tires and definitly the seat don't look correct.  If anyone can help me out with confirming the dates and correct parts I would greatly appreciate any info.  The I/J serial number is 174069 










and the Hawthorne Flyer is C87733.









Thanks Marty


----------



## slick (Apr 11, 2011)

Does your Iver Johnson have a clincher style bottom bracket with 2 bolts to clamp the bottom bracket in? I have what I believe is an Iver Johnson truss frame (from where the 3 headbadge screws are located) but my frame is slightly different?


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 11, 2011)

No, it is not a clincher style bottom bracket.  It has a BB and 2 piece crank like the one shown on page 3 in this catalogue.  http://www.oldbike.eu/iverjohnson/?page_id=87



My frame appears to be the short 20" version/option.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like your Hawthorne is a 34 since it was the first year for 26 inch wheel bikes and the headbadge changed to a different design in 35.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea, '34 sounds right, I was starting to question 32 -33 the more I read them, it sounds like they were calling them the "first" balloon tire bikes, but they actually still had a single tube tire and this one is a "26 balloon.  There is also a picture of a 34 Speedline on nostalgic.net that has all the same bars, stem, fork, sprocket, fenders, wheels etc. just a different frame. Thanks!  Now I just still need someone who can help narrow down a year for the Iver.


----------

